

Google Glass-wearing woman posts video of alleged S.F. bar attack - yogo
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-google-glass-attack-video-posted-20140226,0,3398634.story

======
jacalata
How weird and inconvenient that she doesn't have video of her friend punching
someone to start the fight.

------
iratedev
I am looking forward to a wider release of google glass for reasons like this.
I can't easily jump into my pocket and pull out my phone to film a cop
without, probably, getting shot but to be able to have it ready to go with
some sort of motion/voice activation... will be so great.

~~~
yogo
I understand where you are coming from but if I was at a bar and someone was
wearing a Google glass I'd be pissed too. There are just some activities you
would like to enjoy without feeling like there are eyes on you (yes there are
security cameras in the bars). Hopefully the real dive bars won't see a glass
patron for another year or so.

